# Do Dogs Leave A Larger Footprint Than SUVs?



## madmaximus (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh no, does this mean I now need to trade in my GSD for a more environmentally-friendly dog?

http://blogs.thecarconnection.com/marty-blog/1037931_do-dogs-leave-a-larger-footprint-than-suvs


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Only when the government offers a $4500 incentive - Dough for Fido. And you must have proof of ownership for the last 2 years and all shot records must be surrendered at time of trade.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to have to change my dog for a Llama.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

http://daily.sightline.org/daily_score/archive/2009/11/02/dogs-vs-cars

And even that isn't a full debunking..


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That study is a pile shpoo. Just proves my point that if someone wants to make some nonsensical comparison, there will be some boob to put it on the internet and even more boobs to go read it. 



> Quote:As usual, moderation is probably the better answer instead of these silly one-versus-the-other calculations.


A little common sense here would be nice too.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe someone will get a bazillion $$ in stimulus money to study the carbon footprint of household animals - large breed dogs in specific. Then Congress will charge a tax to these dog owners based on the number of carbon equivalents that is produced per doggie house hold. In turn, that money will go to undeveloped countries to encourage self-sufficient style farming practices where all carbon footprint data is not recorded for the next 25 years while the program is established. Makes perfect sense to me ...


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

when they put a tax on my dog is when I become a tax cheat and claim him as my son!!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

According to that study I've cause a very big footprint. I have dogs in SUV's.

DFrost


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They already have a tax on my dog. It is called a license. And everything I buy for my dog I pay tax on, unless it is people food.

But yes they do have a greater carbon foot print than an SUV because I got an SUV to accomadate my dogs. 

Am I one teeny eeny bit concerned??? 

I don't think so.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That's because you don't have children that require explaining why there won't be any oil and gas left by the time they're our age.


----------



## madmaximus (Jul 23, 2007)

And maybe that's a good thing (not having children), too many people are over populating the world with their kids.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

lol, should I trade in my kid and my dog, to keep my jeep?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MadMaxAnd maybe that's a good thing (not having children), too many people are over populating the world with their kids.


thats harsh man


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MadMaxAnd maybe that's a good thing (not having children), too many people are over populating the world with their kids.
> ...



You were a kid once... agreed Angel R!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Some one should do a study on goose poop at the park. Maybe geese are hard on the environment. I also happen to love geese.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWSome one should do a study on goose poop at the park. Maybe geese are hard on the environment. I also happen to love geese.


Yes and very tastey too! I know, I know, behave.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

In all seriesness whats hard on the enviroment is everything that you can find for a dollar in the dollar store x how many dollar stores there are.
I my mind, they cost a whole lot more then a dollar!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You should rejoice that my children will not be sucking the gas and the oil and the food supplies away from yours and your grandchildren. 

Perhaps SUVs have a big carbon footprint -- no where even close to Al Gore's privent jet runs. Not getting political here, besides inventing the internet, LOL, he is Mr. Green to the environmentalists. Of course all the miles I could possibly put on SUVs for the rest of my LIFE will not come close to those plane rides. Whatever. 

When I was in the fourth grade, many, many moons ago, there was a chapter where they showed all the people wearing their little gas masks because that was what it was supposed to be like nowadays. Perhaps, that is why I refuse to allow myself to worry about all this baloney. 

They were all saying that Lake Erie was going to eat up all the real estate because of erosion and global warming. Now we are gaining all kinds of real estate because of global warming. The fact is the yayhoos in charge of all this propaganda and scares do not really KNOW anything. 

If you want to drive a lawn mower on steroids, you go girl. I will continue to drive my SUV and will enjoy every moment.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmm interesting outlook selzer. I live in Canada, I see that you live in Ohio. Not that I want to throw stones but honestly, I think your missing the forest for the trees.
I've driven through parts of Ohio at dawn and what sticks in my mind is the pollution that was so thick I could hardly see the sun coming up through it. That isn't normal!
Oh and while I was driving through I also thought of a chapter in a book at school showing people stopping at street corners to get oxygen at these little stations.
Before you get upset, remember I said I was 'driving' so I am part of the problem. 
It's just terrible what we are doing to our enviroment.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Maybe we are not wearing gas masks because we have learned a little and made a little progress?


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

I wonder how big of a footprint the dinossaurs left for three consecutive eras... Those suckers, being reptiles and all, had to run a pretty fantastic metabolism meaning a ridiculous amount of excrements being mass-produced. Sorry... but the world's still turning. I'm all for the rational use of resources but some arguments are just going way too far. Six billion humans and tons of livestock...and they are worrying about dogs?


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't cows have metane coming out of their rear end? And CO2 on the front? Eat chickin! LOL.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Where I live in Ohio, there is no polution -- save bovine polution, and I suppose that is really perfectly fine with me. Cow poo makes the best fertilizer there is. 

We have no polution because there are no jobs, no money, no people, nothing really, and I like that fine too, save I do need to get a job soon. 

First it was the Communists, then it was the over population, then polution, then Y2k, and the Global warming crap, and the engergy reserves. People are trying to panic you all. 

Maybe, just maybe when your kids are my age, they will run out of gas and oil, and they will shrivel up and die because they will be so dumbed down that they will not be able to figure out how to propel goods and equipment with the resources they have. Personally, I have more faith in people's ingenuity. 

I refuse to sit here and worry about this stuff. When I am ninety nine, I will look back and things will be much different, and then I will KNOW what I SHOULD have done. I just cannot lose sleep and stress over something I flat out don't believe in. 

As for global warming, I have been egging it on for a decade or more and it is STILL crappy here. My hose froze this morning and there was frost everywhere. No global warming for Ohio. But that is ok, Ohioans are resilient and can manage snow and nasty ice and yuck for months and months. 

I refuse to succomb to all the hype about swine flu either.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

While there were no people back then, I am just sure that somehow it was people that caused the dinasours demise. I mean whole spiecies do not just die out without white men coming in and taking their habitat or shooting them for fun.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Pet Sharing? They seriously suggest dog owners to share their pets? There is no way in [heck] I am EVER going to share my pets with anyone but my husband!


----------

